# Which medications have been successful for you?



## dekkalife (Aug 21, 2015)

I've been dealing with chronic diarrhea for about 7 years now. I've had every test done imaginable, including blood work, stool tests, x-rays, MRIs, ultrasounds, colonoscopies, gastroscopies, you name it! The only thing ever to come back positive was a hydrogen breath test for Fructose Malabsorption. Despite sticking to an extremely strict FODMAP diet and leading a stress free lifestyle - the diarrhea persists. I've tried every supplement, herb, and probiotic that is shown to improve diarrhea, but nothing. I've tried every OTC anti-diarrheal, and trialled Lomotil for a few weeks as well. Lomotil worked for about a week - and then somehow made the diarrhea worse, despite adjusting the dose in both directions.

I've been working with a new family doctor for the last 3 months, and while I greatly appreciate her work in ruling out dangerous causes for this diarrhea, I got to the point where I couldn't wait any longer to be referred to yet another specialist only to have more tests to come back negative. I went to a walk in clinic, and told the doctor that I have a history of stomach problems and that Cholestyramine was the only thing that had worked in the past. This was a lie, and I feel terrible about it, but I need to start trialling other medications - as I've done everything I can to remedy it on my end. The doctor prescribed it, and it works to a degree. Instead of having 6-8 watery stools a day, I will have one solid one in the morning - followed by one watery one. Whilst this is a fantastic improvement, I don't want to rest on my laurels. I've only been taking it for about 4 days now, so I don't know if Cholestyramine takes some time to reach full effect - and I've tried adjusting the dose - but I'll still have that one loose movement.

As the Lomotil stopped working for me after a week, *I'd love to know what medications have worked for you.*









Love.


----------



## Becca4130 (Oct 12, 2015)

dekkalife said:


> I've been dealing with chronic diarrhea for about 7 years now. I've had every test done imaginable, including blood work, stool tests, x-rays, MRIs, ultrasounds, colonoscopies, gastroscopies, you name it! The only thing ever to come back positive was a hydrogen breath test for Fructose Malabsorption. Despite sticking to an extremely strict FODMAP diet and leading a stress free lifestyle - the diarrhea persists. I've tried every supplement, herb, and probiotic that is shown to improve diarrhea, but nothing. I've tried every OTC anti-diarrheal, and trialled Lomotil for a few weeks as well. Lomotil worked for about a week - and then somehow made the diarrhea worse, despite adjusting the dose in both directions.
> 
> I've been working with a new family doctor for the last 3 months, and while I greatly appreciate her work in ruling out dangerous causes for this diarrhea, I got to the point where I couldn't wait any longer to be referred to yet another specialist only to have more tests to come back negative. I went to a walk in clinic, and told the doctor that I have a history of stomach problems and that Cholestyramine was the only thing that had worked in the past. This was a lie, and I feel terrible about it, but I need to start trialling other medications - as I've done everything I can to remedy it on my end. The doctor prescribed it, and it works to a degree. Instead of having 6-8 watery stools a day, I will have one solid one in the morning - followed by one watery one. Whilst this is a fantastic improvement, I don't want to rest on my laurels. I've only been taking it for about 4 days now, so I don't know if Cholestyramine takes some time to reach full effect - and I've tried adjusting the dose - but I'll still have that one loose movement.
> 
> ...


Hi there have you tried yet either Bentyl or Librax? Those are the brand names. Librax is only available by generic now and can make your mouth pretty dry it combines and antianxiety agent with and antispasmatic it is quite drying and has helped a lot of people you can research that one http://www.drugs.com/librax.html . Bentyl is great too usually drying enough for me if I take it reguallary but I really hate taking stuff all the time I also and doing FODMAPS due to Fructose issues and gluten and dairy which basically all have sugars in them so.... But I only started the super strict diet back in Feb and I still get sick but it does help a ton I have noticed I was sick ALLL the time before hope you find some relief


----------



## ChristineW1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Ok so Bentyl has been my life savor for years. The side effects though are kind of annoying. Mostly just dry mouth and fatigue. But it helps me sooo much and works pretty quickly. Immodium has less side effects but can take abit to work. Lotronex was awful for me.. It gave me insane fatigue and I had awful nausea and diahrrea. I am going through the same thing... But I have celiac disease and sibo... Having a really hard time.


----------



## ASTORIA (Dec 24, 2018)

Many years ago a doctor told me to drink a whole bottle of Pepto bismol to stop the diarrhea that was really bad. So I tried to drink a 8 oz. bottle of it but I was only able to stand drinking just 1/2 of it. But it worked. The doctor told me that Pepto Bismol coats the stomach lining to also get rid of the bad bacteria in my stomach. It worked for me.

I presently use generic Alosetron 1 mg. for stopping the diarrhea.


----------

